# Food



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello All

I know everyone has different opinions but just wondering what you all feed your dogs and why is suits? I am looking to start feeding Darcie as I feel kibble is boring for her. Whats your ideas and any you can recommend?

Thank-you


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady and Cricket are fed Fresh Pet, When Lady was a puppy she had bout after bout of colitis. Fresh pet was the only food that we found that gave her stomach some consistency.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We just switched from Taste of the Wild to homemade cooked food made from a recipe book my vet friend recommended. Rufus adores it so far. We switched because we have access to alot of free fresh food that would be a shame to not take advantage of.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly has natures diet which is just meat, veg and rice no additives . She loves this comes in various flavours some of which she prefers more than other. It also comes in packs just big enough for her 2 meals a day . If she's having a picky day it then can go in the fridge and knowing it can keep for 3 days is good so it's not wasted? 
This food is enjoyed by her and suits me and our life style. Hope to eventually get Sid introduced to the same food. Not sure yet what his breeder has been giving him,but will make life easier if they're eventually eating the same.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are raw fed and eat a mixture of chicken wings and carcasses, lamb necks and ribs as well as some fruit and veggies. They also eat yoghurt, eggs and offal. I do most of it myself but when I'm feeling lazy I get the frozen natures menu raw food. In the past they had natural instinct. When they go to kennels they just have naturediet which they adapt to very well.
I don't give them kibble as it gives them a terrific thirst, runny tummies and they get very windy.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max started off on fish4dogs but he didn't really like it and his poo was very soft, so then I switched him to Natures diet and finally to raw. I was wary about feeding raw until I saw how quickly he dived on a dropped peice of stewing steak. Now I have tried it I wouldn't go back. Phoebe went straight onto raw as soon as she came to us. They get tripe a lot, chicken/Salmon/kelp mixture, chicken wings and necks, tinned tuna sometimes, raw egg, liver, heart, minced beef. Anything going cheap at the butchers or supermarket. They are thriving and happy.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

As an adult Maggie has had Acana and Origen, neither of which she liked very much. Now I'm giving her Merrick Backcountry. It has bits of freezedried raw in with the kibble. She really likes this food.


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

I also feed Alfie home cooked food from a Lily's Kitchen cookbook, Dinner for Dogs, which is written in conjunction with a vet. Alfie is very, very happy with his food and there's never a morsel left. Prior to that he was on a mix of Naturediet and kibble. He was very unbothered by Naturediet and in the end would only eat it if I coaxed him by feeding it to him by hand. Fussy boy! Kibble made him excessively thirsty and he weed constantly! I buy whatever's on offer meat wise, and my local butcher does mince and lamb's hearts very cheaply especially for dogs. The mix that goes alongside this is a blend of brown rice, red lentils, sweet potato, broccoli and apple. I also supplement with calcium powder from Vetzyme. I don't find it a hassle. It's such a relief to have Alfie thriving. Christine


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot eats natural instinct raw complete and chicken wings, duck necks.
Inzi and Kiki both have some raw meals and some James Wellbeloved, which they love. When I first started using it 20 odd years ago it was thought to be fabulous, now not so much, but it suits them well. Dot had perpetual poorly tummy as a little pup, but on natural instinct she is 100% fine 100% of the time.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

we feed Barking Heads kibble. It had good reviews, and when we tried it, Gisgo loved it and has never had any problems with it. Our new puppy is now on barking Heads puppy days - and she seems to adore it - gobbles the lot down in a few seconds, and also had no tummy problems, no wind, etc etc etc. Its not as good as it used to be, as it does now have oats in it.......whereas it used to be completely grain free. But since both dogs are happy on it, I don't plan to change.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly has pancreatitis so is on home cooked food with vitamin and calcium supplements to make sure she has a low enough in fat food which meets her needs. She also has some tinned Applaws food.

Chance has kibble - we are currently experimenting with Millies Wolfheart


----------



## KathCott (Mar 13, 2015)

Trying Ridley on Tails kibble which is tailor-made to suit each dog. Got a free 2 week trial and he seems to be loving it ! 

https://tails.com


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy was never that bothered with any kibble so we moved to nature diet which she loves, she whines, slurps and circles my feet while I weigh it out  I find the salmon and the rabbit/Turkey are the best flavours to keep her poos nice and firm


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Chance has kibble - we are currently experimenting with Millies Wolfheart


I have heard good things about Millies Wolfheart....can you let us know what you think, as I have been considering it also.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Molly has natures diet which is just meat, veg and rice no additives . She loves this comes in various flavours some of which she prefers more than other. It also comes in packs just big enough for her 2 meals a day . If she's having a picky day it then can go in the fridge and knowing it can keep for 3 days is good so it's not wasted?
> This food is enjoyed by her and suits me and our life style. Hope to eventually get Sid introduced to the same food. Not sure yet what his breeder has been giving him,but will make life easier if they're eventually eating the same.


Do you mean Natures Menu or Nature Diet?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Do you mean Natures Menu or Nature Diet?


Natures diet is what Molly has. Sid was weaned on royal canin but since he came home yesterday has only eaten one meal so not sure he's that keen on it or wether it's was just him settling in.
I wasn't happy that he wasn't eating much so I went and bought him puppy natures diet that Molly was weaned on and he's eaten it with no problems


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

susanb said:


> I have heard good things about Millies Wolfheart....can you let us know what you think, as I have been considering it also.


I have gone for the Hunter Mix to start with - seems a really nice food, smells very nice and with a bit of hot water added it really makes it smell even more so I think might be good for fussy eaters. 

She is eating it well and poo very good - she has only been on it for a few weeks but happy so far. She was previously on Wainwrights Grain Free which seemed to suit her very well apart from the volume of poo (sorry!) This is much better in that respect


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly has barking heads mixed in the nature diet...... Although I'm sure she would prefer to have just the nature diet!

She does really well on it - lovely firm poops!!


----------



## Lewiesmum (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks so much for all the info from you all. It's a great help. My little man is still with the breeder and will be weaned on raw meat. I am lucky enough to have a local company who sell frozen meat with nothing added and they deliver. How lucky am I. Little Lewie will be fed raw starting with tripe then adding in other meats. I have researched this as my late Golden Retriever had kibble but feel I could have done better, hey ho. Can't wait until mid July to get my new boy home. All beds toys etc are ready and waiting. Counting the days.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

My Hachi who just turned 3 on the first of June has always had little bouts of acid refux in the morning. I swiched his food and found that three meals a day helped a great deal with the last meal around nine oclock. I also added a bit of wet food..He eats blue buffalo, mixed with From and just of bit of organix "butcher and bushel and loves it and the acid reflux has greatly improved.


----------

